# Three Short Works for Virtual Piano



## Jerry Gerber (Apr 25, 2020)

My 14th album, Earth Music features my 10th symphony and two shorter works, including _Three Short Piano Pieces.

_Here's a link to these pieces. They are programmed for a piano that is constructed using physical modeling, not sampling.

Here's a definition of physical modeling:

Physical modelling is a process of recreating the physical reactions and unique interplay of both physical and electronic components using mathematical models and algorithms to create a realistic reproduction. This scientific process is used in many fields, from seismology to the automotive industry. Interestingly, the same principles that create accurate earthquake predictions and more efficient engines and vehicle design can also be used to give vintage instruments a new lease of life in software.

PLAY


----------

